# La Pavoni Europiccola Rebuild



## apf102 (Jul 27, 2020)

So I've been having lots of fun this last month doing my first complete strip and rebuild of a 1998 La Pavoni Europiccola. Has been a challenge to fit everything around children - though my 4 year old did help rebuild the group head.

Just wired everything up so the last jobs are to service the steam wand and sight glass. Looking forward to a test today.

My final job will be sourcing a used portafilter as the machine was cheap as it didn't have one. Balking a bit at the price of new as I am planning on selling this machine on when I am done.


----------

